# WCG 13th Birthday Challenge- Grand prize Opt-In (check the OP for eligibility list)



## Norton (Nov 25, 2017)

*WCG 13th Birthday Challenge- Grand prize Drawing*
  *Opt-In required (check the list below for your name)

The Challenge is done and it's time to draw the winner for the grand prize:

Grand Prize- Win a kickass Cruncher Combo
Socket 2011 Xeon (16 core/32 thread) Cruncher Combo
donated by *@XZero450
m/b - Supermicro X9DAi
ram - 16 gig (4x4) of ECC ram - Kingston kvr1333D3S8E9Sk2
chips - 2 x QA92 Engineering Samples for the 2687W [v1] cpu
coolers - 2 x Noctua NH-D14
** Available to a dedicated cruncher see details below for eligibility requirements (USA members only due to shipping constraints)

Reminder of the requirements:*
Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:
* in order for your name to be drawn- you will need to be an active member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Be an active member of the TPU crunching and/or folding Team prior to 11/10/2017
- Participate* for the duration of the WCG 13th Birthday Challenge
- Earn a minimum of 5000 BOINC points during the challenge
* Daily ppd participation is expected- late comers can be added on a case by case basis
*
Special Requirements for the Grand Prize* (a separate drawing will be held requiring Opt-in)

- *Reserved for active members with total points in the Team Top 100*
- *Be ranked in the Team Top 40 for the duration of the challenge*
- *Winner will need to state that they will crunch for TPU for a minimum of 6 months with the combo

Here's the list of Team members qualified for the Grand Prize:

@Norton
@thebluebumblebee
@4x4n
@T-Bob
@brandonwh64 
@HammerON 
@stevorob
@stinger608
@Zachary85 
@Deelron 
@peche
@NastyHabits 
@manofthem
@kenkickr 
@BarbaricSoul 
@Bow
@FordGT90Concept 
@Arjai
@Jizzler 

HOW TO ENTER:
post in this thread with the following:

"In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months"

Drawing will be held once all qualified members have had an opportunity to Opt-In

Good luck everyone!
*


----------



## manofthem (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow what a killer prize to be won! 

Thanks @XZero450 for the awesome donation prize and thanks @Norton on orchestrating another sweet challenge!  


Edit: 



*"In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months"*


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 25, 2017)

*In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months and longer!*


----------



## Arjai (Nov 25, 2017)

I am IN!! I could really use a nice crunching rig like this!!


*
"In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months"
I'd be in with this system for as long as it stays running! Or, until I get something better!*


----------



## stevorob (Nov 25, 2017)

*"In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months"*


----------



## Zachary85 (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm in for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months.


----------



## Bow (Nov 25, 2017)

I am NOT in for the grand prize.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 25, 2017)

*In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 25, 2017)

Hell, I'll crunch it. I'm in.

and just to stick to the rules-

*In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months*


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 25, 2017)

Wow, I'm in for this grand prize!!!!!

It will crunch much longer than 6 months................Years? 

*"In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months"*


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 25, 2017)

Good luck to all entering


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2017)

That's an amazing first prize and if I could have won it, I would be crunching like crazy on it


----------



## Deelron (Nov 25, 2017)

*In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months. 

Good luck to all for such an incredible prize. *


----------



## phill (Nov 25, 2017)

I just thought I have a mate over the USA, I could have had it sent to him and he could have crunched for me!!  lol  Never mind, I hope we see some massive scores coming from the combo!!


----------



## HammerON (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks @XZero450 for donating such an awesome prize!!!
I am opting out of the prize this time.  Thanks to our great Captain (@Norton) for another great challenge/giveaway


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 25, 2017)

In for the awesome Grand Prize. I will crunch with the rig for team TPU for the life of the rig.


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2017)

manofthem said:


> Wow what a killer prize to be won!


@manofthem - are you opting in for the drawing? If so, please edit your post per the OP

We have a few more folks who are on the list that haven't posted yet... we will give them a little more time to do so


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't have a place to put such a rig, so I'm out.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2017)

Norton said:


> @manofthem - are you opting in for the drawing? If so, please edit your post per the OP



Sorry, been a long week  edited accordingly


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 26, 2017)

*
"In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months"*

Thanks again for the great donation @XZero450


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2017)

*UPDATE!*

Waiting to hear from 3 more team members to see if they want to opt in (sent them a PM this morning).

Will try to draw the winner this evening if I hear back from them, tomorrow evening if there are no replies by then


----------



## Disparia (Nov 26, 2017)

I got the last big prize and a challenge prize this time. Opting out so that others get a shot.


----------



## peche (Nov 27, 2017)

count me in !!

*"In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months" actually that machine will crunch forever at office! *


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2017)

*In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months*

It'll be used as a heater.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2017)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It'll be used as a heater.


https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...e-use-processing-to-generate-our-heat.228567/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 27, 2017)

Already did the math: about $11.25/mo for ~300w of heat.


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2017)

UPDATE!

Everyone who is eligible has had an opportunity to opt in so we will hold the drawing this evening..... as soon as this Monday from hell ends!


----------



## peche (Nov 27, 2017)

Norton said:


> as soon as this Monday from hell ends!


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 27, 2017)

"In for the grand prize. I will crunch for TPU with the combo for a minimum of 6 months"

Not sure about the top 100 >.<, anyway good luck to everyone !!!



Spoiler


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2017)

Eroticus said:


> Not sure about the top 100 >.<, anyway good luck to everyone !!!


You're 144th position on the team atm- see link:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=916830

Members that qualified are on the list in the OP

*Note- my Monday is finally winding down (I hope). Going to get some food now and we'll draw the winner in about an hour (8pm Eastern)*


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2017)

Selection in progress, waiting on a PM back for an assist with the pick.... please standby


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 28, 2017)

I haven't gotten a PM??????


LOL, JK


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2017)

*and the winner is....*

*@stinger608 *

*Congrats!!!*


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 28, 2017)

*DAMN RUSSIAN'S INTERFERRED AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
Congrats stinger


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2017)

Norton said:


> *and the winner is....*
> 
> *@stinger608 *
> 
> *Congrats!!!*




Oh my god!!!!!!!!!! I don't believe this amazing win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want to thank this amazing community, @Norton (for all the insane work he does as the best WCG captain on the planet), and the incredible community member @XZero450 for donating this crazy insane cruncher combo!!!!!!!!!

@XZero450 , you are awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevorob (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats @stinger608 !


----------



## HammerON (Nov 28, 2017)

Way to go stinger608


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 28, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Oh my god!!!!!!!!!! I don't believe this amazing win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I want to thank this amazing community, @Norton (for all the insane work he does as the best WCG captain on the planet), and the incredible community member @XZero450 for donating this crazy insane cruncher combo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @XZero450 , you are awesome!!!!!!!!!



...need more fission reactors and solar panels.  Congrats!!!


----------



## phill (Nov 28, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Oh my god!!!!!!!!!! I don't believe this amazing win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I want to thank this amazing community, @Norton (for all the insane work he does as the best WCG captain on the planet), and the incredible community member @XZero450 for donating this crazy insane cruncher combo!!!!!!!!!
> 
> @XZero450 , you are awesome!!!!!!!!!



I can't wait to see the pics and the crunching numbers!!    This really isn't helping me try to catch up with you!!


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats @stinger608


----------



## kenkickr (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats @stinger608 !!!!


----------



## peche (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats @stinger608 ! its yours dude! enjoy!!
....and special thanks to @Norton for all the support here and also would like to thank @XZero450 for such amazing donation !
this community rocks!



Regards,


----------



## 4x4n (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats @stinger608 !

You'll be tasting pie soon


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2017)

4x4n said:


> You'll be tasting pie soon




LOL, yep, that's what I figure as well!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 28, 2017)

And fighting off those Wyoming winters.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 29, 2017)

Woo-woo.  Congrats @stinger608.  Just be gentle when you run me over in the daily stats.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2017)

Well, had some issues with the board posting. Got it taken care of though.
I had an R9-290 video card in it and for some reason, it wouldn't post. Maybe to new of a video card?

At any rate, I got it up, running, windows installed, and crunching away now!!!!!!!!!!!

Look out all you top 10 crunchers, I'm coming for ya!!!!!!!!!

And, here are a few pictures of the board and coolers.



Spoiler: XZero cruncher






http://imgur.com/MQBJpiq




http://imgur.com/qQ9wXdh




http://imgur.com/8LYRUk5




http://imgur.com/gquMWlm




http://imgur.com/492zXXl


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2018)

So glad to hear you have it and running mate   I've seen a bit of a jump in your results


----------

